# Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?



## Unregistriert (1 März 2007)

Hallo,

weiss jemand, wie die örtliche Zuständigkeit bei einem online-betrug bestimmt wird?

Für Zivilgerichte bin ich schon fündig geworden, aer nicht für Strafgerichte.

Ist Tatort beim Verkäufer oder Käufer?


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiss jemand, wie die örtliche Zuständigkeit bei einem online-betrug bestimmt wird?
> 
> ...


Tatort ist dort, wo der Täter handelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*

Tatort ist aber auch der Erfolgsort und Betrug ist nen Erfolgsdelikt ?!


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Tatort ist aber auch der Erfolgsort und Betrug ist nen Erfolgsdelikt ?!


Im strafrechtlichen Sinn ist Tatort der Ort, wo der Täter handelt. Nochmal mag ich das nicht schreiben.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*

na gut, vielleicht mag mir ja jemand anders antworten.

für dich heiko:

§ 8 StGB und Kommentar zu § 7 StpO:

"(Tatort) an dem der Täter gehandelt hat oder (!) an dem der zum Tatbestand gehörende Erfolg eingetreten ist.

Erfolg ist hier die Vermögensbeschädigung, also in diesem Fall beim Käufer.

Täter ist Verkäufer.


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> na gut, vielleicht mag mir ja jemand anders antworten.
> 
> für dich heiko:
> 
> ...


Die letzte Alternative kommt in der Praxis aber nur dann vor, wenn der Täter im Ausland gehandelt hat.
Pauschal kann man sagen, dass von seiten der praktischen Betrachtung der Tatort wie von mir geschrieben festgelegt wird.
Wenn Du Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattest dann kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass Deine örtliche Polizei die Anzeige zur Polizei schickt, die für den Täterwohnort zuständig ist. Dort wird in der Regel auch das Verfahren laufen. Ausnahme: Sammelverfahren bei einer bestimmten StA. Davon ist aber nicht grundsätzlich auszugehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*

ok, ich bin immer noch für antworten dankbar.

@ heiko:

für auslandsstraftaten gibts extra regelungen.
ist im übrigen wirklich eine rein juristische frage. bin referendarin und muss gerade anklage schreiben. hatte schon viele ebay-betrüger, aber die waren alle heranwachsende und da ist gerichtsstand eh immer wohnort.

ich geb morgen mal bescheid, wenns nicht täter-wohnort war...hatt nur gehofft ich kriegs schon heut sicher hin.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... bin referendarin und muss gerade anklage schreiben. ...


Du bist gut, uns als Helfer einzubauen. :wall:


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Du bist gut, uns als Helfer einzubauen. :wall:


Ach, es gibt Schlimmeres.


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Tatort ist aber auch der Erfolgsort ...


Wie Heiko schon schrieb, ist Tatort dort wo der Täter gehandelt hat. Tatort ist jedoch in der Tat auch dort, wo der Schaden eingetreten ist. Der jedoch ist zweitrangig und tritt zurück, wenn der Ort der Handlung des Täters bekannt ist.




_Tschuldigung Chef, aber das musst ich noch loswerden, da bekanntlich Alltagsgeschäft._


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsstand bei ebay-Betrug?*

so schlimm mir zu helfen?

im übrigen: tatort war wohnort des täters, aber ist nicht zwingend. man kann genausogut beim wohnort des käufers anklagen, auch wenns in praxis anders läuft... so sagt jedenfalls mein staatsanwalt


so, vielleicht bis zum nächsten problem.... verschwinde erstmal wieder in meine foren


----------



## Bergman6 (18 September 2014)

Liebe Leite, ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
Natürlich ist der Tatort da, wo jemand handelt. Aber der Handlungsort liegt auch dann schon im Inland, wenn zB ein betrügerisches Angebot auf einer inländischen Webseite anbietet. Also zB bei xxx.de - ob das auch gilt, wenn die Webseite im Ausland gehostet wird, ist umstritten. Aber wenn sie im Inland gehostet ist, ist es eine klare Sache. 
Mit dem Erfolg ist so eine Sache: Der eigentlich vom Täter erstrebte Erfolg ist der Vermögensvorteil - der muß aber gar nicht entstehen, erforderlich ist nur die Absicht, einen Vermögensvorteil zu erzielen. Deshalb nennt man den Betrug auch "kupiertes Erfolgsdelikt" - der Erfolg ist aus dem Tatbestand herausgeschnitten. Man kann -  aber das ist nicht zwingend und ich habe nicht geprüft, ob das wirklich stimmt - natürlich auch den Vermögensschaden als vom Täter notwendig gewollten "Erfolg" ansehen, dann hätte man bei Vermögensschäden im Inland auch einen inländischen Tatort. Würde aus meiner Sicht Sinn machen, aber da müßte mal ein ausgewiesener Strafrechtler ran.


----------



## Heiko (19 September 2014)

Zivilrechtlich liegst Du nicht ganz falsch.

Strafrechtlich komplett daneben: die Justiz nimmt als Tatort den Ort an, wo der Täter handelt und arbeitet höchstens hilfsweise mit dem Erfolgsort (wenn das auch sehr viel ehrlicher wäre).
*Theoretisch* reicht für einen vollendeten Betrug auch eine Vermögensgefährdung aus. So zumindest laut Lehr- und Kommentarmeinung. *Praktisch* werden Betrugsdelikte ohne echten Schaden in der Regel direkt eingestellt.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2014)

Heiko hat da völlig recht und meinte mit dem "Erfolgsort", den Ort des Schadeneintritts, wenn der Handlungsort des Täters zuerst unbekannt ist.



Bergman6 schrieb:


> Aber der Handlungsort liegt auch dann schon im Inland, wenn zB ein betrügerisches Angebot auf einer inländischen Webseite anbietet.


Von dieser naiven Annhame hat man sich seit etwa 10 Jahren längst verabschiedet. Beispiel: "....was kann Strato in Berlin dazu, wenn jemand zum Zweck des Betruges einen virtuellen Server von dort verwendet hat?" Ist dann Berlin ein Tatort, nur weil der technische Dienstleister sein Rechenzentrum dort installiert hat? In der Tat war man bei den Zuständigkeitsregelungen der Staatsanwaltschaften in grauen Vorzeiten davon ausgegangen, dass man diesen Ort auch als Tatort annehmen könnte. Das hat sich aber nicht bewährt und ist längst überholt.

Heute bleibte es bei dem, was Heiko schon geschrieben hat - Tatort, wo der Täter tatsächlich handelt oder hifsweise der Ort, an dem der Geschädigte seinen Wohnsitz hat. Ob ein Schaden eingetreten ist oder nicht, ist zuerst einmal unerheblich, denn auch der Versuch des Betruges ist strafbar.


----------



## Bergman6 (20 September 2014)

Lieber Heiko, wir liegen gar nicht auseinander: Natürlich ist der Tatort immer *auch* dort, wo der Täter handelt. Beim betrügerischen Angebot im Internet führt das zu der Bewertung, daß der Täter auch dort handelt, wo das Angebot gehostet wird, also wo der Server physikalisch steht. Klingt schizophren, aber kann durchaus zu dem Ergebnis kommen, daß es zwei Tatorte gibt. Kannste übrigens im StGB-Kommentar von Fischer oder Schönke-Schröder nachlesen.
Bei den echten Erfolgsdelikten, z.B. Mord und Totschlag, gibt es sogar häufig zwei Tatorte: erstens den Ort, wo der Täter handelt, z.B. schießt, und zweitens den Ort, wo das Opfer stirbt, etwa im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Goblin (20 September 2014)

Ihr wühlt hier in einem SIEBEN Jahre alten Thread rum


----------



## Hippo (20 September 2014)

Archäologie ist eine anerkannte Wissenschaft!
Soll heißen das ist kei Akutthema, da kann man immer wieder mal drüber sprechen


----------



## BenTigger (20 September 2014)

und wie man oft liest, immer noch aktuell


----------

